
Ethereum Blockchain Project Launches First Production Release - adrianmacneil
http://www.coindesk.com/ethereum-blockchain-homestead/
======
natrius
I have spent the last year of my life on the finest intellectual playground I
have ever known. The task at hand is to rethink everything about the way
humans interact in our economy and society, then build the software to help
them do it better. Come play with me. Come learn Ethereum. Come join the
decentralization movement.

